# Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006



## stockfisch (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Mädls und Jungs,

Mit einer Stunde Verspätung ging es gestern um 6:30 in der Früh wieder mal Eisfischen. Diesmal gings zum Wiestalstausee (nähe Salzburgring), einem kleinen von Bergen umgebenen Stausee. Um 8:00 kamen wir dann endlich an unser Ziel, besorgten uns die Gastkarten bzw. Gastlizenz, verpackten uns bei den wohligen -17°C ordentlich und es ging ab ans Wasser. Ein paar Einheimische Fischer waren schon vor Ort und versuchten ihr Glück. Nach einem kurzen Rundgang suchten sich jeder einen kleinen Bereich am See und es wurden Löcher gebort. Ich fischte eigentlich den ganzen Tag mit einem selbstgebauten Hegenensystem mit 2 Haken (14er Haken, 0,16mm Vorfach) und jeweils einer weissen und roten Made, was sich als Glücksgriff entpuppte. 
Nach ca. 15min hatte ich einen schönen Zupfer, nahm Kontakt auf und konnte dieses Rotaugen-Duo landen.















Motiviert durch diesen Fang verlies ich nun dieses Loch den ganzen Tag nicht mehr, was sich als sehr klug erwies. Ich konnte in Summe 3xForellen 35cm, 2x30cm, 1x27cm, 2xSaibling 40cm und 7 Rotaugen überlisten, wobei der letzte Fang genauso wie der erste war - ein schönes Duo. Leider gibt es nur mehr ein Photo von einer 30er Forelle, aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen hat nämlich meine Digicam ihren Dienst verweigert .. ich hoffe dass sie heute abends wieder funktioniert und ich noch ein paar Photos zumindest vom Speichermedium runterbekomme (die obigen Photos sind mit dem Handy gemacht). Meine Freunde hatten leider nicht so viel Glück, sie rotierten den ganzen Tag am See und bohrten Löcher, konnten aber nichts ausser zwei Rotaugen fangen. 
Abschliessend kann ich nur sagen, dass es trotzdem ein gelungender Start in 2006 war und ich hoffe, dass es genauso gut weitergeht.


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

petri zu den fischen und danke für den netten kalten bericht:m
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## stockfisch (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Hi Rob,

Danke! Kalt wars wirklich sehr, alle viertel Stunde musste man einen Eisklumpen von der Schnur "runterschlecken", der Spitzenring frohr dauernd ein und am Loch bildete sich auch sehr schnell eine Eisschicht. Unseren Jausenbroten bzw. Getränken ging es natürlich genauso. Aber gelernt hab ich was, Mineral gefriert weniger schnell als alkoholfreies Bier (hab wie jedes Jahr mein enthaltsames Monat #6 zur Zeit)


----------



## posengucker (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Hallo Jürgen,

super cooler  Bericht.

lg
Werner


----------



## Drohne (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Mein großes Kompliment Stockfisch, bei -17 den ganzen Tag lang durchhalten und das alles ohne Alk, Du mußt aber ein sehr harter Knochen sein.#6 

Petri Heil zu Deinen Fängen und ein großes Bravo zum sehr schönen Bericht, war echt interessant zu lesen.:m 

Acht Wochen muß der Drohn leider noch ausharren:c , dann sitzt er wieder nahezu täglich nach getaner Arbeit im Revier um Fischlis zu ärgern.

Weiterhin ein kräftiges Petri Heil an Dich|wavey: 

LG Drohne


----------



## Albrecht (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Hi Stockfisch!

Petri Heil zu deinen Fängen! 
Ich war am Samstag am Hürdentteich (nur Saiblinge der kleineren Art...)

Mir wurde dort erzählt das der Freitag am Wiestalstausee sehr schwach war, aber deine Fänge sind für's Wiesthal wirklich super!

Wie haben denn die Anderen gefangen? Waren viele Bachforellen dabei, und ging auf Kunstköder auch was?

Petri Heil,
Albrecht


----------



## stockfisch (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Hallo,

@Drohne: naja, um es mit den Worten von meiner Mama zu sagen, "es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung, kein schlechtes Wetter" :m .. aber stimmt schon, der Tee hat nicht wirklich lange gewärmt .. und recht viel wärmer ists dann Mittags auch nicht geworden.

@Albrecht: also generell ist es total schlecht gegangen .. ich hab einfach riesen Dusel gehabt und "das" Loch gefunden .. meine Freunde hatten selbst auch kaum Erfolg, die zwei Rotaugen wurden aus einem Loch direkt neben meinem gefangen .. auch den Andern ging es nicht wirklich anders denk ich mal. 
Bachforellen hab ich keine gefangen. Kunstköder hab ich gar nicht verwendet, nur Hegene mit 2 Haken und Maden bzw. ein wenig mit einem selbstgebastelten Koppen-System (meine Freunde versuchten es länger damit) aber ohne Erfolg.

Es war generell sehr komisch, die ganzen Fänge erfolgten zwischen 9-11 Uhr bzw. dann wieder ab 15:00 Uhr .. dazwischen war eigentlich nix.


----------



## Albrecht (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Das ist interessant. Am Hürdenteich hat auch zu Mittag das beissen (fast) aufgehört.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr am Wiestalstausee einen Tag wo fast nichts ging (2 Leute hatten was erwischt, sonst nur lange Gesichter).

Ich hatte am Morgen einen kleinen Saibling, dann 7 Stunden keinen Zupfer.
Als ich alles zusammengepackt hatte und zum Aufstieg ging entdeckte ich Ein Loch (2 Meter vom Ufer) an dem Mais lag. 
Ich ließ den Pilker runter und hatte sofort einen 40er Saibling. Nach einem Schlag auf die Mütze spuckte er Mais. Ich spieste ein Korn an den Pilker und dann ging es los... 4 Saiblinge in 5 Minuten:q 


TL,
AL


----------



## stockfisch (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Hallo Albrecht,

also das mit der Mittagszeit hab ich schon zu dieser Jahreszeit beobachten können. Erst Anfagn/Mitte Februar wenn das Eis schon ein wenig dünner wird gehts dann wieder den ganzen Tag, zumindest wars die letzten paar Jahre am Irrsee (Zellersee) auch nicht anders. Da gings oft bis 10 total gut und dann wieder bis so ca. 15:00 nichts. 
Was sicher auch positiv am Sonntag beigetragen hat, war, dass ich als einer der wenigen mit Maden gefischt hab und diese am feinen Haken viel schneller und unvorsichtiger genommen werden als eine aufwendig gebundene Nyphe die viel reizt bzw. ein Koppensystem oä. Am Irrsee hab ich letztes Jahr im Winter oft gefischt, und vor Februar eigentlich nie wirklich viel mit 'normalen' Hegensystemem gefangen, erst als es wieder wärmer geworden ist sind die Reinanken auch auf diese hereingefallen.
Was vielleicht auch noch dazukommt ist, dass ich einfach kontinuierlich ein paar Maden in mein Loch angefüttert hab und auch immer bei diesem geblieben bin. Viele haben beim Eisfischen einfach nicht die Geduld, bei einer optisch gutaussehenden Stelle längere Zeit zu bleiben, was im Winter aber meiner Meinung nach  unerlässlich ist. Zumindest hab ich das Gefühl, dass die Fische zu dieser Jahreszeit einfach noch nicht wirklich aktiv genug sind um den ganzen Tag fröhlich herumzuschwimmen und Fressen zu suchen .. die tun nur dann was, wenns wirklich nötig ist, also wenn der Fressneid zu gross wird oder der Hunger kommt. Ansonsten werden sie relativ unmotiviert am Boden liegen. 
Naja, vielleicht bewahrheitet sich meine These ja, möchte es auf jeden Fall am Wochenende wieder probieren.


----------



## posengucker (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Hi Jürgen, 

je mehr ich übers Eisfischen lesen, desto mehr reizt mich die Geschichte. Bei uns in der Nähe aber meistens verboten.

Aus einigen amerikanischen Filmen bekannt, sind die kleinen Hütten am Eis. Gibt es so etwas bei uns auch (das wär das Richtige für mich ).

lg
Werner


----------



## stockfisch (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Hi Pogu,

naja in der Nähe ists eh bei mir auch nicht wirklich erlaubt, der Irrsee bzw. Wiestalstausee sind mehr als 100km entfernt .. also vor der Haustür hab ich leider kein Gewässer. Im Winderhafen in Linz hab ichs schon zwei Mal probiert, aber ausser Barsche hab ich dort nix gefangen .. bzw. bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, obs erlaubt ist. Es steht zwar nix oben, aber naja .. 

So Hütten oder so hab ich in Österreich noch nicht gesehn, aber ich kenn Leut die stelln sich das Schirmzelt auf .. für mich wär das nix, da zieh ich mich lieber vernünftig an und kann die Freiheit draussen geniessen .. 

Von der Fischerei her ists einfach ganz witzig, eine total kurze Rute, feines Geschirr, mehrere Haken und ein kleines Loch .. und wenns dann mal ein schönerer dran ist gibts nix aufregenderes als einen Fisch direkt unter einem zu sehn .. und mit dem Geschirr machts auch richtig Spass zu Drillen.


----------



## bine (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*

Falls mal wieder jemand an den Wiesthalstausee zum eisfischen fährt, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich habe nciht so weit dort hin und würde auch gerne mal wieder Eisfischen!!!|wavey: 

War mal vor einigen Jahre dort, da haben alle richtig gute und große Forellen gefangen und ich bei -15 den ganzen Tag nix....


----------



## posengucker (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Eisfischen Wiestalstausee / Saisonauftakt 2006*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> War mal vor einigen Jahre dort, da haben alle richtig gute und große Forellen gefangen und ich bei -15 den ganzen Tag nix....



Das ist aber gemein. Solche Ausdauer sollte schon belohnt werden.

lg
Werner


----------

